# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Boldenone

## skratch

waarvoor word dit in de medici gebruikt ?

thanks :Smile:

----------


## Leontien

Hallo skratch,

Boldenone is aromatiseerbare steroïden. Aromatiseerbare steroïden valt weer onder antioestrogenen. Medisch gezien, worden deze middelen niet alleen gebruikt bij de behandeling tegen borstkanker maar eveneens voor het verbeteren van de vruchtbaarheid in zowel mannen als vrouwen, en bij uitzondering voor het verhogen van de testosteronspiegels in bepaalde mannen zoals duursportatleten met te lage testosteronspiegels. 

Hopelijk heb ik je vraag voldoende beantwoord.

Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## Wendy

Oke, wist ik niet. Nooit eerder van gehoord.

----------

